
Spotify Moving from Kafka to Google Cloud Pub/Sub, Part II: Messaging at ~1Gbps - fhoffa
http://labs.spotify.com/2016/03/03/spotifys-event-delivery-the-road-to-the-cloud-part-ii/?resubmit=hn
======
nitwit005
The Kafka tests included things like reboots, but it sounds as though they
didn't test anything like that with Google's could products, presumably
because they couldn't.

~~~
vgt
It's not so much they "couldn't", it's that things like global presence,
reliability, and scalability are just part of the service. With Kafka, you can
potentially design a system that has these properties, whereas PubSub gives
you this as a service.

------
robertheadley
Some people would say that this is the first step in an acquisition. I don't
know if Google wants to take on the music industry this squarely though.

~~~
oliyoung
Not the first step, this was the first step
[https://news.spotify.com/us/2016/02/23/announcing-spotify-
in...](https://news.spotify.com/us/2016/02/23/announcing-spotify-
infrastructures-googley-future/)

